# Waupaca County



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

*We are currently looking for sub-contractors to assist with major storms and vacation fill in.*​
*Three different spots to fill:*


*Sub Contractor with Heavy Duty Plow truck*; Commercial Duty plows are a must, would be responsible for dedicated lots, hourly pay.
*Snow Shovel/Snow Blowing Crew*; Shovel crew to follow behind plowing crews and to snow blow select drives.
*Dump Truck and Operator*: Must have quad axle or larger dump; tractor trailer dumps are acceptable. We supply loader with operator and dump location.

Interested parties please PM on plowsite with details or questions. $1,000,000.00 commercial liability and equal coverage auto policy required, workman's compensation a must!

This is a great opportunity for small trucking companies and construction workers.

Thanks kindly


----------



## Naudi2u (Jan 1, 2006)

Joe I can't fill any of those positions but if you need help around Scandinavia let me know


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Naudi,

What kind of experience do you have plowing? We might be gaining 3 new lots this week due to a current contractors inability to remove snow in a timely manner. I might have to add another plow truck. Interested in driving one?


----------

